# Mantidforum



## nprowler (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi. Im Chris. very new to this website. i sale and have info on the Chinese praying mantis Tenodera aridfolia sinesis. I've sold them on Ebay for the Lasy 3+ years. They are pushing away sale of any living thing, that could be a pet. So if you will have me,i would love to list my sites, and you can see info of my sales (feedbacks) to see im just a regular Joe. EXC. x-wife
Hi. Im Chris. very new to this website. i sale and have info on the Chinese praying mantis Tenodera aridfolia sinesis. I've sold them on Ebay for the Lasy 3+ years. They are pushing away sale of any living thing, that could be a pet. So if you will have me,i would love to list my sites, and you can see info of my sales (feedbacks) to see im just a regular Joe. EXC. x-wife


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## revmdn (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## nprowler (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, IM tring to get it set up right. been up all night, still havnt setup everythingright, i must of skipped a little of the reading, hmmm
look later i'll get my website correct


revmdn said:


> Welcome aboard.


----------



## nprowler (Sep 7, 2009)

THANKS. I'LL GET IT RIGHT


Rick said:


> Welcome


----------



## ismart (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome from OhiO!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow from P-town Co.[/SIZE]


----------



## nprowler (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you


nprowler said:


> Thanks, IM tring to get it set up right. been up all night, still havnt setup everythingright, i must of skipped a little of the reading, hmmm
> look later i'll get my website correct


----------



## bassist (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome from California.

               

It's just _Tenodera sinensis_ by the way.


----------



## agent A (Sep 12, 2009)

welcome from CONNECTICUT!!!


----------

